# Voodoofx lighting kit, any good?



## garymartian (Apr 22, 2008)

I've just bought the voodoofx lighting kit for the seaview, and was wondering if anyone had installed it and how good it looks.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I got an early version of it (only 12 lights) but I highly recommend it.

very well thought out and easy to put it together.

check this thread
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=219950


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

*Seaview Lighting Kit*



garymartian said:


> I've just bought the voodoofx lighting kit for the seaview, and was wondering if anyone had installed it and how good it looks.


 Hello Gary, If you have any questions please drop me a line.
Thanks for your support.
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
650-568-3400


----------



## garymartian (Apr 22, 2008)

I've just put it together and test fitted it, and it looks great!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

would this lighting kit make a bad paint job look better or worse?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Depends what you call bad?? I've found that sometimes a good scenery base or diorama helps take the eye from some bad paint jobs I've done in the past


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

On general principles, a good lighting job will not make a bad build any better. (I've done enough of both.)


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I have just received my kit. It looks straightforward and somewhat easy to use. I have never lighted a model and this seems like it should be no problem to use. Now I have just got to get busy LOL.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

how long does it take to get your kit after you place an order?


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

just ordered one from voodoofx and Im super happy with the help I got! I plan to also check out the other seaview lighting kit from JAL when they are avalible.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Is this the $79 kit or the pricier one? The last kit I lit was my Aurora Flying Sub when I was a kid!

Kinda fitting that the next would be the Seaview.

Huzz


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

This is the one that is less expesive but worth what you pay. The other lighting set is a lot more but you get ... well alot more! detail and PE with that setup.
Both are great! just depends on what you want to do. For me the Voodoofx is the simple way to light the kit being this will be my second kit I have placed a lighting set up in.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

ok, i just got my lighting kit and i am totally intimidated!
i've never done anything like this before.
the caution list freaks me out.
i may not have the right solder tool and i dont even know what solder to use!
i dont have an electrical engineering degree!
any suggestions?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

JohnGuard said:


> ok, i just got my lighting kit and i am totally intimidated!
> i've never done anything like this before.
> the caution list freaks me out.
> i may not have the right solder tool and i dont even know what solder to use!
> ...


Yeah - Send it to me! :wave:


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Three things to remember: 1. the kit was made for modelers with minimal competence in wiring. 2. You got questions? Ask Randy (@ VoodooFX). He will be happy to answer your questions. 3. There are almost certainly people HERE who can answer your questions.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

JohnGuard said:


> ok, i just got my lighting kit and i am totally intimidated!
> i've never done anything like this before.
> the caution list freaks me out.
> i may not have the right solder tool and i dont even know what solder to use!
> ...


 Hello John, Please call me, I will be more than happy to walk you through the steps 650-568-3400. Thanks
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
650-568-3400


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

RANDY!!!
hey you helped me out and know i got the confidence i can do this!
what customer service!!! VoodooFX is tops, baby!!!


----------

